# anyone involved in the rescue of a swedish ship by the Lundy Shore?



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd love to hear from you with any memories or photos - my dad Sandy McIlwaine was on the ship at the time - Christmas 1978 

Thank you x


----------



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, 

Re-posting this in case any new members have information


----------



## Capt 1944 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi There Sandra,
I was with Offshore Marine at that time, although not connected with the rescue. I seem to remember that Ray Hatch(from Hull) was Captain on the Lundy Shore at that time. The Shetland Shore was involved at first but was not successful so the Lundy took over with good results. Rgds


----------



## stevewhittingham (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello Sandra,
I was on the Lundy Shore that Christmas (1st Mate), I think twelve wet Swedes was the best present any of us ever had.
Hope all is well.
Regards Steve Whittingham.


----------

